# VFD EF fault



## cecilmoss (Jan 7, 2011)

Recently while troubleshooting an Impulse VG + S3 drive I found an EF ( external fault) code on the drive. This VFD contols the main hoist on our overhead crane. This fault code is a result of the VFD receiving both opposing command signals at the same time. Evidently, this is considered a minor fault and automatically resets once the opposing command signals go false. I would like to change this fault in the VFD to a major fault ,which would require a manual reset. I thought I would float the question here before going through Tech support. Anyone out there familiar with this drive and a possible solution to my problem? Thanks.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sorry I did not notice this post had no responses. I am not familiar with the control you have. I suggest you use the I/O in conjunction with a fail safe to shut of the control at fault state. Set the control to operate an output at fault. This output can then turn off the control or do anything else you want it to.
Faults are faults. I have no idea between a minor fault and a major fault. But I do know the drive has configurable outputs.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not familiar with these drives

The push buttons should be interlocked in the first place. to eliminate the problem .

Is their a programmable relay output that you can program to the minor fault that would cause a relay to latch it self when it is energized by the programmable relay and a NC PB to reset it.


manual http://www.magnetekmh.com/pdfs/140-10258-r3.pdf

page 1-9 and 5-60 




tom


----------

